# Fastest creature on Earth



## lostprophet (Apr 22, 2007)

The Peregrine Falcon, can reach speeds of over 200mph when Stooping

Despite the fact I can get sharp photos of Jet Planes flying over 600mph I've never managed to get a sharp shot of a Peregrine in flight, unless you count the ones that are about 3 stops under, so you'll have to make do with a few Mantling shots  


1







2






3






4






5






loads more shots here http://www.hardpointphotography.fotopic.net/c1252713.html

comments welcome


----------



## gizmo2071 (Apr 22, 2007)

Not good enough I'm afraid!

You must go back and catch them in flight!




Great shots!
Such awesome birds. i think the second is my fav


----------



## danir (Apr 22, 2007)

Great series. They all have very nice background.

Dani.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 22, 2007)

They sure look great against that background. #2 and 5 are my faves. And #3 makes me laugh cuz it looks like it stepped in something.  Good ones, LP.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Apr 22, 2007)

Gosh man, all these shots you have posted are awesome!  I have been trying to find a wildlife reserve since I first saw your shots, but I don't think there are any around where I live.  

But keep it up, these are amazing.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 22, 2007)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> Despite the fact I can get sharp photos of Jet Planes flying over 600mph I've never managed to get a sharp shot of a Peregrine in flight


 
I think you'll have to get a better lens  . These are really good shots of them on the ground though... maybe all you will have to do is take one that looks like he might be flying and photoshop some sky in there .


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 22, 2007)

cheers everyone


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 22, 2007)

2 is really nice ...


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 22, 2007)

I echo gizmo2071 ... you speak of how fast they fly ... and you show them walking ... What's with that??? Oh yeah make one of the flying shots a pan ... lol

Gary


----------



## ShootHoops (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice shots. I like the 2nd and last shots.


----------



## RedDevilUK (Apr 22, 2007)

fantastic...again 

birds of prey are awesome, wish i knew were i could picture some 

apparently they have a few Golden eagles west of scotland, might take a trip up there some time.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 22, 2007)

RedDevilUK said:


> fantastic...again
> 
> birds of prey are awesome, wish i knew were i could picture some
> 
> apparently they have a few Golden eagles west of scotland, might take a trip up there some time.



the chances of getting near them are pretty slim, even Simon King struggled to get that close to them a year or so ago.


----------



## Mainiac (Apr 22, 2007)

Stunning shots! :thumbup: Love #2. Peregrine Falcons are my all time favorite animal.


----------



## doenoe (Apr 22, 2007)

falcons are awesome and terrible to shoot in flight. I know, i tried  did get a few shots, but thos are just cropped to the limit.
Good thing they also look great on the ground eh


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 23, 2007)

doenoe said:


> falcons are awesome and terrible to shoot in flight. I know, i tried  did get a few shots, but thos are just cropped to the limit.
> Good thing they also look great on the ground eh



One of these days Daan everything will just fall into place


----------



## TIM9G (Apr 23, 2007)

Number 2 is my favourite. Nice colours.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 23, 2007)

Amazing shots! Falcons are such beautiful birds!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 24, 2007)

cheers everyone


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't often disagree with you but as to it being the fastest creature on earth I dispute - I was when I told my wife how much that lens was that you sold me - you need a Mk III mate - you an get 10 out of focus shots per second then -


----------



## Silverpenguin (Apr 24, 2007)

Top stuff as usual. The only time I ever see these in teh wild is from a distance as they fly off so I'm very envious you managed to get this opporunity!

My only minor nit, is there is no catchlight in the eyes which laways makes wildlife seem lifeless to me. However, I'd take these any day over the ones I have (which is none lol).


----------



## surge (Apr 24, 2007)

RedDevilUK said:


> apparently they have a few Golden eagles west of scotland, might take a trip up there some time.


 

you mean, like, the USA? or just the ocean?  

great photos lostprophet: was that a wild bird? if its not you've done a good job of hidding the thongs


----------



## JOAT (Apr 24, 2007)

awesome stuff lp, these are one of my favourite birds and they are hard to photograph. I've only seen them a couple of times and both times I was just so excited to see one I didn't get any good shots. Love the second one.


----------



## Silverpenguin (Apr 24, 2007)

RedDevilUK said:


> apparently they have a few Golden eagles west of scotland, might take a trip up there some time.


They do, and sea Eagles. I went last year and saw some VERY high up so my pictures are pants. Going back again to Mull for a week at the end of next week so hoping to see some more. We know where the nest was last year (which your not allowed to go near to photograph) so we know what area to hang around in as a starting point this year


----------



## Silverpenguin (Apr 24, 2007)

Double post, it all went a bit odd there!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 24, 2007)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> I don't often disagree with you but as to it being the fastest creature on earth I dispute - I was when I told my wife how much that lens was that you sold me - you need a Mk III mate - you an get 10 out of focus shots per second then -



well if your offering to buy me one I'll do you a good discount ;-)



surge said:


> great photos lostprophet: was that a wild bird? if its not you've done a good job of hidding the thongs



not a wild bird but there was nothing to hide as the telemetry wire was behind it



JOAT said:


> awesome stuff lp, these are one of my favourite birds and they are hard to photograph. I've only seen them a couple of times and both times I was just so excited to see one I didn't get any good shots. Love the second one.



cheers



Silverpenguin said:


> My only minor nit, is there is no catchlight in the eyes which laways makes wildlife seem lifeless to me. However, I'd take these any day over the ones I have (which is none lol).


cheers, your right about the catchlight, I did think about adding one but I don't like to add things in editing


----------



## deggimatt (Apr 24, 2007)

Awsome


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 26, 2007)

cheers


----------



## neogfx (Apr 26, 2007)

My favourite creature in the world. Where did you see these? Are they wild or in captivity?


----------



## abraxas (Apr 26, 2007)

Really great shots. Awesome animal.


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 27, 2007)

awesome colors in this series, i love #2!  :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 27, 2007)

neogfx said:


> My favourite creature in the world. Where did you see these? Are they wild or in captivity?



taken in the meadow at The Hawk Conservancy near Andover, its the best day out you'll ever have

cheers everyone


----------

